# Fish dreams?



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Hopefully I'm not the only neurotic member here.
Ever had fish dreams?

I have a handful of recurring aquarium related dreams:

1. My tank shatters and collapses through my 3rd story floor.
2. (Stemming back to the days when I had a fish room and ~9 tanks) I'd FORGET I have fishtanks for up to a year and suddenly come across them again, discovering that some of the fish are still alive in roughly 2'' of water, but the rest (including a 24" channel catfish that I've never owned) are dead and have turned into zombies, trying to bite me.
3. I'm driving with a full CO2 tank in my back seat, and at random, the tank explodes, shoots out of my back seat, into a semi, thus collapsing the over pass we're on, everyone is falling, but it's ok because suddenly I can fly and I flap away.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a lot of swimming dreams, but I think that stems from back when I was on the high school swim team. I have had a dream or two about my 100g cracking and exploding whilst I was chasing a Smurf around my living room. ???? 

Too much acid from my youth!!

Oh, and Jess: EAT SOMETHING!!!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Jessie said:


> 3. I'm driving with a full CO2 tank in my back seat, and at random, the tank explodes, shoots out of my back seat, into a semi, thus collapsing the over pass we're on, everyone is falling,


Sounds like a story line to the next Final Destination movie.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I Had A Dream Where I Found A Snapping Turtle In My Tank, And Then Seeing My Self Cutting The Turtle Up And It Was Sick


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Eat something? what?

Now I'm going to have a dream where I'm EATING a dead catfish that's been sitting unattended for a year with CO2 cannisters flying all over the place. THANKS DON!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

No, Dork-On.....from your picture......you're a pretty slim chick!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooooh yea. I've always been really little. But that was taken right after leaving the abusive fartknocker who held my tank hostage. I was a bit of a mess and dropped down to like 92 pounds. I'm healthier now and I betcha $10 I can out eat you when it comes to Wahoo's Fish Taco! (don't tell my fish please).


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Soooo, I've had a couple similar dreams about disasters that I couldn't control: a few about my tank (massive spontaneous leak, CO2 overdose, everything dying for no reason) and a couple about my car (accidents not my fault).

I think they're a product of caring so much for something, but at the same time realizing that you can't control everything around it, so a little worrying comes out in dreams. ...that's what I tell myself anyways  

I also chalk bad dreams up to the way people like scary movies. It's not so bad to be scared every once in a while, in fact most people like it some, ya know?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Jessie said:


> Oooooh yea. I've always been really little. But that was taken right after leaving the abusive fartknocker who held my tank hostage. I was a bit of a mess and dropped down to like 92 pounds. I'm healthier now and I betcha $10 I can out eat you when it comes to Wahoo's Fish Taco! (don't tell my fish please).


Lol, yeah, sometimes skinny girls surprise me on how much they can eat D:
And yeah, I actually need to gain weight. People calling me too skinny xD

And no, never had a fish dream before, lol.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Well you will have one now that it has been mentioned!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

"Hopefully I'm not the only neurotic member here." 
Nope, I'm neurotic too. Just not up to your level yet, so there's room for me to improve 

I have figured out the source of your issue. It's eating food at places called "Wahoo's Fish Taco!"


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Jessie,
I have not a clue about your neuroses but I wish I had your imagination and memory for dreams! Maybe the thin air of The Mile High City is affecting you. I would change the mood to something a little more positive though. Maybe the heavy duty emotional trip you've been on lately has something to do with your dreams? Try to think positive thoughts as you are falling asleep. I haven't had one in a long while but I used to love my flying dreams.
I don't remember ever having dreamed about fish. I did, however, wake up to 300 gallons of water on the floor of an apartment I was renting at 3 o'clock in the morning. The landlord never did find out - basement apartment, shop vac.
Beasts


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

DaFishMan - hahaha, don't worry, quality neuroses develop over time.
And Wahoo's Fish Taco is seriously awesome. It's like Mex-Cal surfer food. Holy green sauce!

Beasts - I've had fish dreams ever since I was 12 or 13 and seriously into the hobby. I guess when you're passionate about anything in general, it'll bleed over into your subconscious levels. Oddly enough, in light of recent issues, my fish dreams have been few and far between. Usually my "begin" dreams are of swimming...which is odd because I don't know how to swim and have a serious fear of drowning. Which is funny picturing my small self trying to reach to the bottom of a huge tank. 

My dreams have always been VERY vivid down to the detail and most often lucid. Typically, I can control them or at least have the ability to wake myself up if bored or freaked out. But now that I'm in a better place, I've been much more relaxed and just happy to be able to do the things I love (aquascaping) without dealing with jerks


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Jessie said:


> Well you will have one now that it has been mentioned!


Nope, none yet =P
Lol, *knocks on wood*


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hahah, I had a dream where my tank looked great and peaceful, and then out of the substrate comes a saltwater fish and it swallows all the plants and the fish, and then suddenly the tank is full of saltwater predators

I remember going out of the house to buy some copper-based medication to try and kill them, but I couldn't find the shop before I woke up


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

DaFishMan said:


> "Hopefully I'm not the only neurotic member here."
> Nope, I'm neurotic too. Just not up to your level yet, so there's room for me to improve


Hey, you wouldn't happen to be "Dan the fish man" from Aqua Den a few years ago, would you?

Oh, I have a recurring fish dream about finding all of these tanks I forgot about in odd places like the garage or some nook in the basement that I haven't seen for years and always find the fish thriving and well. I don't know what that means.... 

I'm also a great flier in non-fish dreams.....


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Slim Girls Are The Best


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I have the same one Jan!

Usually I am an excellent flier, but the landing is typically when my "auto-rotation" tends to fail. And I end up waking myself up. haha!


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Yay! Fish dreams!!

I've probably had some tank disaster dreams, but if I have I don't remember any of them. I don't have fish dreams very often, but if I do have one it's usually about what you were saying, Jan... My most recent fish dream was finding my old tank (that I got when I was 6 years old...  btw, I still have the tank but it's not set up at the moment) in the garage, and it had some marbled hatchet fish in it. Not only were they doing great, they had bred and I had tons of tiny hatchet fish swimming around. I like dreams like that.  I also have "new tank" dreams, and dreams about having a reef aquarium again.

I do sometimes have dreams that I can breathe under water, but I don't think I've ever dreamt that I was a fish before. 

I love flying dreams! Sometimes I'll have stretches where I can fly in almost every dream. I haven't had one in a while though.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a dream where I was in the boxing ring with my Red Crowntail betta. The dude was standing on his tail with boxing gloves.

Needless to say I got OWNED.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

After some alcohol and a trip to my bed, I sometimes would dream I was floating in the air across field after field of hairgrass and other aquatic plants. Usually this happens whenever I did some trimming that day...go figure(and no, I never smoked my trimmings so it was never a hallucination)


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Every now & then I dream about having this huge acrylic fishtank set into the wall, all dirty looking & neglected but the fish are still alive...strange fish, though. In one dream the tank broke & it was like being carried along on a wave of water, like in a movie. Other than that I have underwater dreams where I swim with dolphins, orcas & whales. Deep, dark water. Weird stuff.
P.S. Skinny girls rule! They're just jealous.


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

SkinniMini said:


> P.S. Skinny girls rule! They're just jealous.


Ha, skinny girls ARE the norm in Asia! Too many cars and too many fast foods= Too many fat people


----------

